# The Container Store



## Scar (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm going to the container store for the first time tonight.  I'm such a darn nerd but I'm real excited about all of the possibilities!  Does anyone know of something specific that's great for slings/juvies that they sell?  Of course the "hobby cubes" but anything else?  I have a feeling I will be overwhelmed with geekdom when I enter this place.....


----------



## XLRX8 (Oct 1, 2012)

Nobody replied, so I will, being a fellow nerd/geek  So did you buy any? Personally I use pint glasses/tumblers for my small spiders, and then get the juice lids from mcdonalds which fit right on, easy to poke holes in those with a needle. Works good.


----------



## Formerphobe (Oct 1, 2012)

I've never actually been to the Container Store, but order from them online.  Their acrylic shoe boxes make great T enclosures, I think.  I also got some cylindrical acrylic containers ~4 x 4" for my dwarf tarantulas.  They work great!


----------



## Scar (Oct 2, 2012)

Oh, man. That place is a herp/arachnid haven.  Everywhere I looked were awesome enclosures.  I went for various sized Amac boxes.  Nothing fancy but the prices were right.  Got 4 enclosures that will house my 2 New Ts for definitely over a year for $10.  Can't beat it. I'll prolly post some pics.  I should be getting my new obt and rosea on Wednesday!  Thanx guys. No one else understands........


----------



## Roblicious (Oct 2, 2012)

I use the acrylic cubes and any shoe box


----------



## Galapoheros (Oct 2, 2012)

That place is great!  I told the cashier I was using the containers for bug stuff, she said, "Yeah a lot of people come in and say they use them for tarantulas and stuff like that." haha, the prices though, me no likey.  I bought this round, thick-sided hat box with a tight fitting lid, ...perfect for almost anything!  I should've bought 10 of them, now I can't find them anywhere.


----------



## Scar (Oct 2, 2012)

*Nothing you haven't seen before but......*

On Left: 1st and 2nd home for my 1" P. murinus   On Right: Same for .75" G. rosea (It'll take quite a while but I'm ready)




Left is for my G. rosea and right will be for my OBT


----------

